# Source for SRAM brake pads



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Rumor has it the SRAM pads in my Rival brakes are SwissStop brand. I like the way they work.

My LBS does not seem to carry them. Can anyone suggest a source for replacements?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Any bike shop, anywhere, will be able to order then in for you.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

TucsonMTB said:


> Rumor has it the SRAM pads in my Rival brakes are SwissStop brand. I like the way they work.
> 
> My LBS does not seem to carry them. Can anyone suggest a source for replacements?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's no rumor. They are made by SwissStop. In the latest releases they even say so (SRAM by SwissStop). Ebay's a good source.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

RC28 said:


> Ebay's a good source.


Yep! I believe someone on eBay will get my business. I would love to support my local shop, but they show no interest in ordering the SwissStop pads. They recommend Shimano DuraAce instead.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have Koolstops in my Rival (1st gen model). I had to grind the channel for the retainer pins much deeper into the pad for SRAM's larger pins. I like the performance of them better than the pads they came with, which loaded badly with aluminum bits and scarred my rims.


----------

